# Solved: Network and Computing Encryption/Decryption Controller Driver



## Pungscomm (Sep 21, 2013)

This is typical of a PCI card I installed on a HP Desktop machine (Z400) with a 15-pin serial interface. After connecting the card to the PCI slot, the computer complained of the missing driver "Network and Computing Encryption/Decryption Controller" under system device manager.

The big deal here is where do I get this driver to install so I can use my PC with the machine?
Any thoughts? Any Ideas?? Any Tech Guy???


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

From the manufacturer of the card. What is the exact model of this PCI card? What version of Windows, and 32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## Pungscomm (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Triple6,

You wouldn't believe that all the PCI card has is but numbers of the chips on the card. No model number, no manufacturer and no serial number on it. It's just blank.

As for the windows os, am currently using win7ult but I wouldn't mind switching to any OS that has a compatible drivers for that Card.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well what is the card for, where did you get it? You must know something about the card if you want to use it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also see this on how to use the hardware ID to identify it: http://www.codeproject.com/Tips/308855/Identify-Unknown-Hardware-Using-Hardware-IDs


----------



## Pungscomm (Sep 21, 2013)

That was really helpful. On checking the card for those details to watch out for, I found the number 090900636. Below are printing on the chips of the card

STC
89C51RC
4OC-PLCC44
105302HIN290.90C

WCH CH365P
205242221

As regards to the card itself, it came as an extra accessory with a metal engraving machine from China which I want to install to my Desktop pc for engraving designs.
This is the model number of the machine: CM-C6090.

More so, I got this message when checking the driver details in the device manager for the 15-pin PCI Serial Interface:
PCI\VEN_4348&DEV_5049&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10\4&33E0692E


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I can't seem to find a legitimate site for drivers, other than several fake driver sites loading garbage driver programs.

I'd expect the manufacturer of the machine to provide drivers though, do they have any support that can be contacted?

Do you have software to interface with it? If it's machine specific then it may include drivers for the card.


----------



## Pungscomm (Sep 21, 2013)

Triple6,

Thanks for your help. I will keep on looking for solution.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey,

Looking at the VEN and DEV numbers posted, I googled a little and found these drivers for them:

http://winchiphead.com/download/CH365/CH365DRV.ZIP

Please try the above and report back.


----------



## Pungscomm (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Adrianr2z,

As I write you now, I've just installed the driver you gave and it solved the driver issue. Am more than grateful, shouting in my office to relieve the stress of four days' search.

I will work on connecting the machine to my Desktop PC tomorrow and see how it goes from there.
Just in case you want to work with me, the machine I will be connecting tomorrow is here: http://www.shcmlaser.com/en/Products/Machinery/M02/.

Please let's connect: [email protected]
Lots of Thanks.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm glad I helped you  Dont forget to mark the thread solved if I have fully answered your question.


----------

